# small dent removal?



## bimmer25 (Oct 13, 2008)

Know the feeling when you have straight immaculate car and some idiot hits it with doors and make dent?
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_VMpKlFfgrXE/TLUSZYjacEI/AAAAAAAAAR0/x3XCWRrmxKI/s1600/door+ding.jpg

any DIY way of repairing this?


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

I have 2 like that wish i was their when they were done 😡

If their are any ways id be interested also


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Id probably take the door card off and any inner door skin so you can gently push and massage the dent out, also heat the area up with a hair drier while your doing it.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

I've got one in each door anybody know how much it should cost to get them out?


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Most dent guys will charge £50-70 a panel. 

You may get them to do both for that if you ask nicely.


----------



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

Paintless dent removal will sort that no bother. They won't need to take the door card apart. They go in through a plug in the side of the door.


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

I had fairly good success with a home pointless dent removal kit, think the manufacturer was called Dent Out, you can get the kits on Amazon and there are different ones for different types of dent.

Mine was a fist sized dent on the curve near the headlight of my X type bonnet, you can barely see it now.


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Go to your local dent removal company, be nice and offer to pay cash.
Had a few like that that just appear (?) but they shorted it no probs for £40.
I couldnt watch them do it. They were hitting the car and making a right noise. Had to trust them and go somewhere else where i couldnt hear them beating my paintwork.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

For something that size a PDR tech will fix it in no time at all. We've had a few cars come in with self attempts (even though they didn't admit to it, you can tell they've had a go). The cost was higher to put it right than it would have been to remove it in the first place.

I would advise you calling a professional, it's not expensive. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## kenny_d (Nov 2, 2012)

I've been a pdr tech for 18 years and that's the sort of dent I dream of. Can be fixed in a few minutes and be undetectable. My best advice is NOT to attempt a diy repair, it's so easy to screw up if you don't know what you're doing. Get an expert! It will be money well spent!


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

As above, I too am a PDR Tech and that is a lovely little candidate for a perfect repair. Please please please please do not attempt to diy it. I have seen so many diy attempts and they are never good.

When I trained as a tech I spent a year practicing removing dents like that on scrap panels to get them right, it is not a quick thing to learn! It won't cost an arm and a leg and you will be amazed at the repair. :thumb:


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Is there a timeframe for pdr? As Ive got a few little dents I'de love to see the back of but they've been there for months and years


----------

